# Even My Dentist is Moonlighting as a Snowplower !! (and othe misc.pictures)



## Alaska Boss

Well, it warmed up to -38° today, so I decided to make a run down to Valdez & have some dental work done,... and low & behold, my dentist has converted his truck into a tracked plow truck!! Valdez hasn't had hardly any snow in a month now, and even tho it may seem like there's huge snow piles everywhere, this is below average for this point in the winter,.. there could be almost twice this much!! My dentist told me business is so slow, he decided to supplement his income with a little snowplowing on the side. So, here's what all my root canals are buying him,... haha payup


----------



## Alaska Boss

He said it works great,... much more traction than snow tires,... plus now he can just drive right up on his piles & keep ramping them higher & higher,... and he said it drives down the highway @ 40 mph no problem, although that's not what you want to do all the time,.... guess he just uses a pickup load of snow for ballast,...

(not sure what the deal is with the "custom exhaust stack",... )


----------



## Alaska Boss

So, after he got done with his semi-annual torture routine, I drove around town & snapped a few pictures of life & snow conditions in Valdez, Alaska in early January,....


----------



## Alaska Boss

Because of being right next to the ocean, all the snow & piles around here are as hard as a rock,... (due to freeze-thaw cycles & occ rain/snow mix)


----------



## Alaska Boss

So far, there's no problem with room to store & stack snow,... but there could be more than twice this much still to come yet before spring,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

Many of the regular storage lots and street ends aren't even half full yet,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

People have their skid steers chained up & ready to go all over the place,... this Case 1840 is just like mine,... lots of folks will do their neighbors, etc. for beer money,... (lowballers no matter where you go,... :realmad


----------



## Alaska Boss

Some are older, some are newer,... but one thing for sure,... you can count more skid steers than pickup plows around here.....


----------



## Alaska Boss

The harbormaster uses smaller Bobcats that fit on the docks, and one of them as a salter/sander unit on it too,... in the summer they fit sweeper attachments on them....


----------



## Alaska Boss

Even tho the temperature was about +5° above, it was quite windy,... but still seemed like spring-like weather to me,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

A couple extra DOT loader buckets & pushers, and a reserve sand shed


----------



## Alaska Boss

Left town about 3:30 in the afternoon, and as the sun was setting, the moon came up,.... and, of course, the waterfalls have stopped and are resting for a few more months,....


----------



## Alaska Boss

Up toward the top of the pass, the winds had been gusting about 75mph, and apparently blew an empty tanker truck over on it's side,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

Before 4pm, the moon was out in full, the sun was gone for another day,... and soon I was back in -40° weather again,... but they say it will get warmer in May,... we'll see,... :salute:


----------



## Humvee27

As usual, awesome pics....thanks. Your dentist has a nice ride there....I've been kicking around the idea of tracks for the atv for hauling wood out of yards and not wanting to rut it up too bad....we'll see.


----------



## streetsurfin'

Yes, great pics. I bet the exhaust is placed like that for that extreme stacking he is able to do. Backing down a pile,as icy as you say they get, would likely rip the exhaust off (see the right rocker panel for proof). It seems to be tucked in pretty tight to the track and fender.


----------



## paponte

Can always count on you for great pics as usual. :salute:


----------



## Dan85

Awesome pictures!


----------



## FORDV10

Great pic's...Now that is a snow pile


----------



## blk90s13

thanks for sharing the great pictures make me wanna go visit Alaska


----------



## bigearl

blk90s13;709618 said:


> thanks for sharing the great pictures make me wanna go visit Alaska


I would love to go but I woke up this am and it was 0 and that is cold enough for me. -40 holy sh!% does your spit freeze before it hits the ground?


----------



## blowerman

Love the pictures, thanks for the posts.


----------



## sjosephlawncare

Great pictures as always alaskaboss!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Do they actually pretreat the side roads up there or do they use carbide scarifier teeth on the graders belly blade? BTW nice pics


----------



## KCB

Very cool pics. The track truck is awesome... he should get a wider blade, to cover his tracks so to speak.


----------



## forestfireguy

I was in Alaska fly fishing a few years ago, swear if I hadn't had my daughter at home I would be the one posting those picks for you guys.......it's that beautiful no question..... Lake Iliamna and the Copper River basin are still calling my name........someday I'll go back and if it's after my daughter is old enough to be out in the world I'll stay. Everyone with any kind of interest in the outdoors or just natural beauty should see it once, and not from a cruise ship.......


----------



## DBL

never get tired of looking at these pics


----------



## Indy

Thanks AB, pic envy as usual.


----------



## KSikkema

that's way too cool. except for the exhaust - that's just too ******* for me nevermind a dentist


----------



## DugHD

BOSS - THanks for taking the time to post those pics. I wonder what dentist truck looks like with the plow dropped. Wondering if the attack angle is making the plow trip alot? Seems like the truck is alot higher than stock wheels would be. YOu live in a beautiful state.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice pictures! The scenery is great!!


----------



## Alaska Boss

NICHOLS LANDSCA;709760 said:


> Do they actually pretreat the side roads up there or do they use carbide scarifier teeth on the graders belly blade? BTW nice pics


No pre-treat is used,... I don't think it's possible to keep the roads ice-free for the whole winter. People know that everything is covered in ice & drive accordingly (for the most part,... ). They do scrape the roads with toothed-cutting bars on graders towards the end of winter, but because the city runs all their big loaders with chains all winter, the ice covering actually helps protect the pavement from getting all tore up.



forestfireguy;709915 said:


> I was in Alaska fly fishing a few years ago, swear if I hadn't had my daughter at home I would be the one posting those picks for you guys.......it's that beautiful no question..... Lake Iliamna and the Copper River basin are still calling my name........someday I'll go back and if it's after my daughter is old enough to be out in the world I'll stay. Everyone with any kind of interest in the outdoors or just natural beauty should see it once, and not from a cruise ship.......


Well, the Copper River Basin is where I was raised & still live. Alaska is so big & so varied, that a person can't even get a glimpse of what's all here in just a road tour or a cruise ship, like you say.



DugHD;710207 said:


> BOSS - THanks for taking the time to post those pics. I wonder what dentist truck looks like with the plow dropped. Wondering if the attack angle is making the plow trip alot? Seems like the truck is alot higher than stock wheels would be. YOu live in a beautiful state.


Well, for sure that is not the ideal plow for that truck. I don't think he really knows what he's doing when it comes to setting up a plow truck,... he's just trying to make a few extra bucks in his spare time, and probably just picked up that used Western because it fits his truck. He's had those tracks on that truck for some time,.. I think he put those on for moose hunting,.. to try & get farther off the road than other guys would,..


----------



## artic429

Yes indeed..... very neat pictures.... Makes me wonder why im sitting in Illinois!?


----------



## Supper Grassy

Amazing
wish we had that much snow here


----------



## Plowinpro03

your pics are great, it's such an interesting life style.....


----------



## amilehighplowin

Now those are freaking piles!!


----------



## brad96z28

That tailpipe is hilarious.


----------



## stillen

i just saw a post like this with the same bobcats maybe three months ago..... Dejavu anyone


----------



## Dlongerman

thank god that tanker was empty!


----------



## StoneDevil

Boss those pics are just heaven keep them coming there great


----------



## ALGS

Dang, that's a lot of snow! So do you guys do enough plowing that it is all you need to do? Or do you work during the summer doing other work? How much are you able to charge up there? Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Alaska Boss

stillen;713348 said:


> i just saw a post like this with the same bobcats maybe three months ago..... Dejavu anyone


You must be referring to the post I had about the 3 foot snowfall that happened just before Thanksgiving,... and I think I may have taken a picture of one or maybe two of those skid steers then too,.. but it's just because they're right along the main street,... I don't want to park right in front of people's houses and start taking pictures of their stuff,.. even up here people get suspicious of that sort of activity,... 



Dlongerman;713387 said:


> thank god that tanker was empty!


 Well, it was good for the fact that nothing spilled, but if it was full, then it probably wouldn't have blown over. One of the few refineries in Alaska is located in Valdez, and last week it burned down,... so now all the fuel, gas, etc has to be brought in from other places,... that's why there's a lot more tanker traffic here now,...



ALGS;713442 said:


> Dang, that's a lot of snow! So do you guys do enough plowing that it is all you need to do? Or do you work during the summer doing other work? How much are you able to charge up there? Thanks,
> Adam


I can only speak for myself, but no, I don't rely on only snowplowing for my entire year's income, even tho the plowing season is usually 6-7 months long,... (I could usually do some plowing almost every day, but it gets thin on the ends). During the summer, I run a halibut charter boat out of Valdez,... so I plow in the winter, and get paid to go fishing every day during the summer,... I suppose things could be worse,...  :salute:


----------



## IMAGE

Amazing


----------



## gkm

WOW Great pics thanks


----------



## willyswagon

Wow Halibut over 200lbs. They were known as Barn Doors here on the East coast. They are alll but gone now. Nothing beats a big feed of Halibut Cheeks. Looks like a piece of paradise up there.


----------



## Duncan90si

Is there any discount available for Plowsite members if we book a fishing charter?  j/k 
Nice pics as always.


----------



## ALGS

The snow business up there intrigues me. How do you guys charge by the hour? Push? Or some other method. Does anyone use blizzard power plows. Also, how big is the town your in? Thanks,
Adam


----------



## iceyman

great pics as always alaska:waving:


----------



## grnstripes

awesome pics


----------



## 6feetdeep

We've got a guy in town w/ those tracks on his truck. Boy do they make a heck of a lot of noise at road speed! I was hunting way up on the hill out back this fall, and I could hear him coming at least 3 miles away, and I knew where he went 'cause I could hear him for the next 5 miles after he passed the house!!!
Sure are some nice pictures, and some beautiful country up there. I visited Montana once, and would love to visit Alaska some time in my life!


----------



## CRTurboGuy

Great pictures. Some of reminds me of pictures my dad showed me when he was stationed on Adak Island, the snow & the mountains.

--JOsh


----------



## flakesmeangreen

It's Beautiful there! Thanks for sharing the pics. Any chance i could get a high resolution jpeg from post 12 with the moon? It's just amazing!


----------



## deere615

Thats a unique ride for a dentist. Pictures are awesome that is so much snow from what I see. I had a root canal and they suck!


----------



## Alaska Boss

willyswagon;713589 said:


> Wow Halibut over 200lbs! They were known as Barn Doors here on the East coast. They are alll but gone now. Nothing beats a big feed of Halibut Cheeks. Looks like a piece of paradise up there.


Yep, that's what we call them here too,... halibut are one species of fish that keeps on growing as long as they live,... but they get more than twice as big as even these,.... my biggest to date was 325.6 lbs,... state record for Alaska on a rod & reel is 459 lbs,... commercially caught halibut have been known to exceed 800 lbs,... wesport



Duncan90si;713732 said:


> Is there any discount available for Plowsite members if we book a fishing charter?
> Nice pics as always.


You bet,... but you better be ready to deal with close to a ton of fish if we have a good day,... which happens quite a bit,... :salute:



ALGS;713737 said:


> The snow business up there intrigues me. How do you guys charge by the hour? Push? Or some other method. Does anyone use blizzard power plows. Also, how big is the town your in? Thanks,
> Adam


I can't speak for anyone else, but I just charge by the job,... or per/push. For the most part it doesn't matter to me if there's 4" or 8",... since I do mostly driveways and roads, it's just as fast to plow 8" as it is 4", although big parking lots are different. If we get well over a foot or so, then I charge more, but it's better for me and my customers that way,... I don't have to worry about time so much,... I can just go at my own pace, and they always know what it's gonna cost them to get cleaned out,... so no issues with payments. As far as I know, I'm the only Blizzard owner around here,... I see a few 810's running around in Anchorage when I'm in town, but none out here. And I don't live in a town,... I live almost a mile off the highway back in the woods, (about 14 acres), with a creek thru my property and right behind my house that has king salmon in it,... but the closest town (where I get my mail) is about 30 miles away,.. with an immediate population of 80-100, or so I'd guess.



CRTurboGuy;714341 said:


> Great pictures. Some of reminds me of pictures my dad showed me when he was stationed on Adak Island, the snow & the mountains.
> 
> --JOsh


Adak Island and the rest of the Aleutian Islands are some desolate areas, with many active volcanos. The only good thing about living out there would be the halibut fishing,.. on the rare days that one could get out,... I'm sure there's fish out there that die of old age,... :crying:



flakesmeangreen;714686 said:


> It's Beautiful there! Thanks for sharing the pics. Any chance i could get a high resolution jpeg from post 12 with the moon? It's just amazing!


You bet,... just post or PM me your email address,...



deere615;714703 said:


> Thats a unique ride for a dentist. Pictures are awesome that is so much snow from what I see. I had a root canal and they suck!


Well, I haven't really had him do any root canals,.. yet. I broke a tooth out a few years back playing hockey,... so a new crown is on order right now,... I haven't seen him drive that truck yet,... but if I do,.. I'll be sure to get some pics,... maybe I can get him to demo the plow on those tracks too....


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i like the headache rack hes got on it myself. the maintenance on tracks is exspensive.

but it's just because they're right along the main street,... I don't want to park right in front of people's houses and start taking pictures of their stuff,.. even up here people get suspicious of that sort of activity,... 

i ha d a guy this summer, i was workin on my garage when my dog, see this guy stop in the middle of the road, he gets out the dogs running towards him and he stands there, is your dog friendly? your about to find out? he gets to within a foot growlin, the whole time he 's takin pictures of my house. i ask him what the hell hes doin, i love your house, are you kidding me? was it worth being bit for. hell ill sell it to yeah if you like it that much? thats why i live in the country.

i like your boat, but me and boats dont get along, i sink em lol


----------



## Eronningen

How far is your boats harbor from where they film the deadliest catch? Do you fish in the same waters, just different time of the year? How far is your boat harbored from where you live?


----------



## BMWSTUD25

you do take some of the most amazing pictures and probably even the best on PS


----------



## Krieger91

AB, you are a hell of a photog. Add to that that Alaska is a beautiful place...ahh. Great pics, again. Thank you.

That ride is....interesting. The SOB has got to be SOO loud!! I wonder how it plows.

I really hope to visit Alaska someday.


----------



## chcav1218

alaska is really pretty, I'd love to visit, but waaaaaaaaaaay to cold for my mediterranean blood lol


----------



## deere615

Alaska Boss;714971 said:


> Well, I haven't really had him do any root canals,.. yet. I broke a tooth out a few years back playing hockey,... so a new crown is on order right now,... I haven't seen him drive that truck yet,... but if I do,.. I'll be sure to get some pics,... maybe I can get him to demo the plow on those tracks too....


yeah I am 18 and I broke like 5 teeth and had 1 root canal. That was all when I was a little younger like around 12 or so


----------



## Krieger91

deere615;716022 said:


> yeah I am 18 and I broke like 5 teeth and had 1 root canal. That was all when I was a little younger like around 12 or so


Dang...you're dentist and/or dental surgeon must LOVE you. I bet they start applauding when they see your truck.


----------



## deere615

Krieger91;717183 said:


> Dang...you're dentist and/or dental surgeon must LOVE you. I bet they start applauding when they see your truck.


lol. I broke all them teeth when I was young I dunno its just something that seemed to happen alot. I had to have the root canal because I broke 1 tooth twice. Since I was young they sent me to a different dental surgeon and actually did it in 2 seperate parts about 2 weeks apart. one was before vacation and one was after I remember that


----------



## NDakRaceFan

Amazing Photos!! Wow


----------



## Krieger91

deere615;717541 said:


> lol. I broke all them teeth when I was young I dunno its just something that seemed to happen alot. I had to have the root canal because I broke 1 tooth twice. Since I was young they sent me to a different dental surgeon and actually did it in 2 seperate parts about 2 weeks apart. one was before vacation and one was after I remember that


You must love going near those places now. Did you play rough sports like hockey or something? Or just being a kid in general?


----------



## ALC-GregH

I don't need to go to a dentist ever again. I hated going to the dentist. My teeth were getting worse every year and the insurance wasn't covering half of what I needed so I made some calls and found a oral surgeon that pulled ALL of my teeth at one time! I now am pain free and haven't been sick with any head colds or other viruses since it was done 4 years ago! I was getting sick 2-3 times every year up untl I had them pulled. I can eat anything set in front of me including potato chips, steak and other hard foods. I can even crush peanuts with my gums!  < remove teeth to see the real me. hahahaha


----------



## deere615

Krieger91;718013 said:


> You must love going near those places now. Did you play rough sports like hockey or something? Or just being a kid in general?


nope just being a kid, I still go to the same dentist. never went to the place where I had the root canal though she was a real good dentist thats why our dentist sent me there


----------



## snow game

I don't know whats better, Your pictures or being able to plow six months then fish for six months. BTW how's Palin doing?


----------



## IMPACTLLC

Awesome pics..I have a buddy up in Wasilla that always has some great pics of rural Alaska.


----------



## Alaska Boss

snow game;719016 said:


> I don't know whats better, Your pictures or being able to plow six months then fish for six months. BTW how's Palin doing?


Life for Gov. Sarah Palin hasn't been any easier after the election,... some members of the press haven't let up on her yet,... still digging & looking,... (maybe stockpiling ammo in case of a potential 2012 run),... and many politicians in Alaska have charged that she basically abandoned Alaska for her own personal political career,... and she's back to fighting with the big oil companies trying to get the gas line built & going,... but with depressed crude & gas prices as of late,... no one has quite the same interest as a year ago. So, it seems as if she doesn't have a lot of allies as of late,... but then, she might see that as a good thing,... she's not afraid to stir the pot, and since she has many values that are not "politically correct",... and if the pot has a lot of crud in it, then I think she understands the consequences of "change",.... ussmileyflag

P.S. Maybe I should see if she can get us a "snowplower's bailout",... after all, how bad is the economy if dentists have to put plows on their trucks to survive,...


----------



## riverwalkland

when its minus 40 or 50 all the time does the average car start and run okay? same with skid steers, do cars/equipment run some kind of special setup?


----------



## Jello1

Good pics. I like the dentists truck, pretty cool.


----------



## deere615

Alaska boss I see what you mean by t-shirt weather. We had -15 to -20 temps here(probably not that cold for you) then this morning while I was out it was +22 at 5am. It felt beautiful out!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

damn if we ever got that much snow in NJ in one season id be a millionaire in one year!

I can imagine the hundreds of hours each month to just transport that massive amount of snow off our sites, loader fees etc. I could buy my own Deere 444 or 524 loader in a month lol


----------



## Nascar24

Hi

Ok now that we have seen what your dentist does for plowing, how about seeing your Governor out plowing? Now that would be a real nice sight! ussmileyflag and I'm not a republican! lol


----------



## augerandblade

nice pictures never seen a truck like that


----------



## snow freak

that has got to be one of the cooles't things things i have seen i wanna drive it lol


----------



## golfstud88

How many inches is typical for you guys in a season?


----------



## krunchkat99

beautiful pics, hope to take in that scenery on two wheels some day.


----------



## Alaska Boss

golfstud88;734775 said:


> How many inches is typical for you guys in a season?


I'm not sure what the actual average snowfall is for Valdez,.... somewhere around 25-30 feet is about what it is. The record for here was set in the winter of '89-'90, (the winter right after the Exxon Valdez Oil Spill) at just over 46 feet. Today I went down there again, (for my final dentist visit), and it had been snowing for about 2 days straight,.... and there's piles around town taller than 3-story buildings,... I parked my car next to one,.... (there's also a couple of sea gulls standing on top of this pile,...)


----------



## Alaska Boss

snow freak;733538 said:


> that has got to be one of the cooles't things things i have seen i wanna drive it lol


Well, my new crown came in, so I went down & had it put in today,.. and I asked my dentist some more about his truck, and when we were done, he said,... "The keys are in it,... go take it for a spin",..... so I did !!! It's been snowing like crazy down there for a couple days now, and he opened his office at 10am, and I got there around 2pm, and it already had at about a half-foot of snow on it,... so I took a few more pictures of it,.. then I drove it and plowed a little with it !! :bluebouncwesport:redbounce


----------



## Alaska Boss

The truck is a 1990 Chevy 3500 X-cab, and he said it only takes about an hour to swap the tracks out for wheels, or vise versa. But then he told me what they cost,... better sit down for this,.... 3 years ago he got them brand new installed for,.... $34,000 YIKES !! They have some type of hydraulic lift built into the front ones that can lift up to climb up on obstacles better,... not sure how that works. He said he doesn't drive any faster than about 40mph with it, even tho they say you can. I wondered about how hard it would steer,... that's when he said,... take it out for a spin & see. For sure it takes more effort to steer than tires/wheels are, especially when you're not moving,... I would imagine that a set-up like this would be hard on front-end steering components. He said he had that "exhaust stack" put on for river crossings, (moose hunting),.. he got stuck once in a river with his exhaust under water, and couldn't re-start his truck once it all filled up with water, so he thought this would help keep him from getting stranded if he got stuck in a river again,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

After driving it around a little, and plowing a little with it, I have to say it was kinda cool,... it kinda did feel like you were plowing with a tank,... and the thing wanted to climb right upon snowpiles,... but it wasn't $34k cool tho,......


----------



## Alaska Boss

So, after I was done at the dentist again, with my new crown in place, I snapped a few shots of conditions around town,... just for the Plowsite boys (and girls, if there are any,.. ),..... roof shoveling crews have job security around here,.... and side streets are getting more filled up at the ends,....


----------



## Alaska Boss

Piles are stacked ¾ as high as power poles at some street ends,... everywhere I went today, I was dragging the under-carriage of my car in the snow,.... all equipment by the city, DOT and snow removal companies was out in full force, but still virtually all streets, parking lots, etc had at least 8"-10" of snow everywhere,... and people were happy as long as they could still physically drive & not get stuck,... this is just another of many many snowstorms that come each winter in Valdez,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

I parked my car next to a few places,... good thing no one saw me,.. they'd think I was a tourist or something,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

It was snowing so hard that my camera had trouble focusing at times,.... plus it was so dark, even tho it was in the middle of the afternoon, that my white-balance made everything blue,... but loaders where running around everywhere,.... the snow removal companies and the city boys had their routes around town, and just keep running them over & over 24/7 until it stops snowing, which many times can be several days or even close to a week on major storms,.... (some of the pushers here have wings going both ways, for pushing & backdragging)


----------



## Alaska Boss

The only drive-thru bank in town ends up being a trench between the snow piles & the building,.... other businesses that are closed for the winter have their main entrance used as a snow storage spot,....


----------



## Alaska Boss

On some streets, you can't even see the buildings as you drive by, unless you look into the notch that is craved out which is the entrance to them (until May),... other places know they won't have much business in the winter, so just use a major portion of their parking areas for snow storage,....


----------



## Alaska Boss

Most of the buildings have mostly flat roofs,... it's the only way you can deal with getting the snow off,.... because the ones that have an A-frame style roof are fine until the snow level reaches the eaves,... then it won't slide anymore, and you can't get on it and remove it without great difficulty,... so you better have access to the sides of your building to dig it out if you build A-frame,... many people will put a snow blower up on their roof in November & take it off in May,... and on the heavy snow years, by the end of the winter, they're blowing it up,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

Well,... I finally decided I better get out of town while the gettin' was still good,.... the berms along the main highway coming into town are higher than my car,... so at least no one can run off the road anymore even if you can't see where the road is,.... then I heard on the radio the weather forecast for Valdez for tonight & tomorrow,... "snow,... heavy at times,..." wow,.. can ya believe that?? :waving::waving:


----------



## wewille

I wanna move to alaska! haha Thanks for the pictures i really enjoy them!!!


----------



## Krieger91

I always enjoy your pictures and the rediculousness of Alaska. Somewhere I'll always want to visit, don't know if I could live there, though.

Thanks for all the Pics, Boss!! :salute:


----------



## show-n-go

just awsome.. i want to visit.. thanks for taking the time to make us all envy you.. keep them coming


----------



## KSikkema

in the one pic in post 84 it looks like the Ford is ready to pull the snow pile away!


----------



## Lux Lawn

Thats the first time I ever saw the truck up close, its pretty cool.
You will never see anything like that here.


----------



## DareDog

i know of where there is 2 trucks like that but they are set up to groom the sled trails.


----------



## fisher guy

Lux Lawn;1027860 said:


> Thats the first time I ever saw the truck up close, its pretty cool.
> You will never see anything like that here.


go down south u'll see them in the mud holes draped with a rebel flag lol


----------



## fisher guy

Lux Lawn;1027860 said:


> Thats the first time I ever saw the truck up close, its pretty cool.
> You will never see anything like that here.


go down south u'll see them in the mud holes draped with a rebel flag lol


----------



## thesnowman269

Lux Lawn;1027860 said:


> Thats the first time I ever saw the truck up close, its pretty cool.
> You will never see anything like that here.


When I win the lottery Ill take a strole through richmond hieghts with them on my truck


----------



## mercer_me

Great pictures. Some time I want to go on a vacation in Alaska.


----------

